# ESP Overide



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I know a few of you have this, an ESP Overide button, so if it's worthwhile it's something I'd like to do while I've got the steering wheel off!

Just looking for exact info on a) what needs to be done and b) what effect it has on the car over and above just disabling the ESP with the button!

Cheers guys!


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nick,

This started with me I think! I was suffering from ESP intervention on a number of sharp >90 corners even with the with ESP button pressed! So I spoke with my chaps at RK and they suggested a button to fully disable the ESP. They managed it by breaking into the steering angle sensor in the steering column (brown wire) and putting a switch in. Once the steering angle sensor is cut you get a display on the dash and as the ESP doesn't know which way you are steering it stops doing anything to interfere. I'm not sure if this affects ABS (VT might jump in here) Mine does not have ABS. An easy MOD that is reversible with the switch.

Some of the US boys have mentioned a way to code it out by this is only reversible with another code.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic! Thanks for the info BW, as my wheel is currently off i'll take the opportunity to do this!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another viable alternative to the mechanical switch is to code the ESP off. This can be done with VCDS and only take a minute to do. I think it's a viable option if the known soft codes works for the ESP software version loaded in your car.

*-How to do it?*

In VCDS light, go to the ABS module (03 - ABS Brakes) controller info and you will see the following: 
Vag Number 
Component 
Soft. Coding 
Shop Number

In normal VCDS, go to the ABS module (03 - ABS brakes). In advanced functions click on the "Recode 07" box. You will see the following:
Software Coding (0 - 32767) 
WorkShop Code (0 - 99999)
Importer Number (0 - 999)

In the Soft. Coding (software coding) box, depending on what original soft coding was programmed punch in *16398* for ESP OFF (EDL still active) -- or *00014* for ESP OFF (EDL inactive) and you're done. No more light in the gauge cluster and the ESP button does nothing. I personally preferred retaining the EDL, so I use the code with EDL active. Hope this helps others as it helped me!

*known Software coding

Original: 23049
Disabled: 21001 (EDL active)

Original
Disabled 16398 (EDL active)

Original 
Disabled: 00014 (EDL inactive)

Original
Disabled:13504 (EDL active)

Original: 19970
Disabled: 18945 (EDL active)

*

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for someone overestimating their driving skills and/or conditions. ESP can be quite the driver assist in snow or other slick conditions).

*VCDS Light* 









*Normal VCDS*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That's interesting to know thanks Max!! Didn't think it would be that simple to be honest. Better get my ass in gear and purchase a cable!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I was looking at this a while ago but not sure it will work with my code ?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> That's interesting to know thanks Max!! Didn't think it would be that simple to be honest. Better get my ass in gear and purchase a cable!


You're welcome Nick! A VCDS cable is the first tool needed when owning a TT, get cracking...lol


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Matt B said:


> I was looking at this a while ago but not sure it will work with my code ?


Matt, the only to tell is to try the known working codes. If it's not valid for your software version, it'll say improper/invalid or soft code not in range.

BTW, if you guys have access to pre-recall TT in the UK forum that never got the ESP added, you guys can ask them to read the soft code and we can grow the known list. The more codes we have, the more cars can be covered with the ESP disable. The ideal solution would be to find an friendly Audi tech and have him make a copy of all the codes in the service bulletin.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey max it's funny you should mention this - my old TT was pre recall which never had esp fitted. Luckily I sold it to my good friend and mechanic L33JSA and its sat in his lock up on the ramps.

I will get him to power up the ECU and get the codes off him


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've fitted this as I get the ESP cutting in when I power out of certain bends. BW''s mod. Cut the brown wire and inserted a switch that now resides behind my radio plate. Switch it off and the ESP light comes on and it's fully disabled, you can now drift the car (well mine does as I have the Haldex insert). To reset turn it off, turn off the ignition. When you restart the engine the system reactivates and the light is off. Simples. Works a treat.

VT


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone got a pic pls

I will need mine dissabled before i hit the track


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

maff said:


> Has anyone got a pic pls
> 
> I will need mine dissabled before i hit the track


A pic of what? Disabling with a switch or coding it off with Vagcom?


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

The correct wire to cut as i dont have access to a code reader vcds tomturn it off

And im guessing i can just wire up some sort of rocker switch then into the brown wire


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep, exactly that if you check VT's thread he has his on a panel where the radio goes, mine is in the coin tray under the light switch soon to be relocated a la VT. We shall name this mod the BWVTESP Mod


----------

